# Lifestylez Breckinridge Trip Dec. 14-19 2014



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

what could go wrong?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> what could go wrong?


I see a Hangover 4 in the works...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fewdfreak said:


> I see a Hangover 4 in the works...


That's every weekend in Breckenridge.


----------



## Brazishorak (Nov 13, 2014)

What do you mean what could go wrong


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Brazishorak said:


> What do you mean what could go wrong


Nothing, I mean we've never found someone frozen in a snowbank from inebriation. EVER! Or rape, rape doesn't happen either.


----------



## Brazishorak (Nov 13, 2014)

If anyone is honestly interested we will all get to know eachother before we just meet up obviously


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Brazishorak said:


> If anyone is honestly interested we will all get to know eachother before we just meet up obviously


Try craigslist, people are always looking to make sleeping accommodations cheaper.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Brazishorak said:


> What do you mean what could go wrong


You're asking a forum full of strangers to join on a trip to a place you've never been... but YOLO!


I kid, I kid


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> You're asking a forum full of strangers to join on a trip to a place you've never been... but YOLO!


The whole idea was to not state the obvious


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Nothing, I mean we've never found someone frozen in a snowbank from inebriation. EVER! Or rape, rape doesn't happen either.





ridinbend said:


> Try craigslist, people are always looking to make sleeping accommodations cheaper.





radiomuse210 said:


> You're asking a forum full of strangers to join on a trip to a place you've never been... but YOLO!
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid


Every time I see a post like this I can't help but think of the movie Hostel!!! :laugh: 



ridinbend said:


> The whole idea was to not state the obvious


Whoopsy! Sorry!  :hairy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Just don't forget the GoPro kit!*

I love it when everyone gets on the same page on the first page.

edit. fuck you and the smilies you rode in on chomps


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The OP should post up some swimsuit pics to generate more interest.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Brazishorak said:


> If anyone is honestly interested we will all get to know eachother before we just meet up obviously


It'd be more fun if you don't.... :eyetwitch2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> It'd be more fun if you don't.... :eyetwitch2:


Well, certainly more interesting and surprising anyway. But hey,..! _Everyone_ knows you can recognize a sociopath right away when you meet one!! 

OP,..! I'd be happy to meet up with you ahead of time. Maybe share a nice bottle of Chianti, over a meal of liver and fava beans while we see if I get under your skin? :hairy:


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Brazishorak said:


> Hello everyone me and a buddy wanted to go on a trip to Breckinridge this Dec. 14-19 but it's only two of us and they said if we don't have 4 people to fill up a room then we have to pay blank spot fee's so we are looking for two extra people to fill the room with us. We are college kids just wanting to have a good time and snowboard! All the trip info is on Lifestylez.com we don't really care who it is we just need 2 more people ! Thanks



So lifestylez posts guided winter vacations and then can't fill the spots and asks those with reservations to pay more?

Why not just book your own trip? Who needs a tour company


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> The whole idea was to not state the obvious


:embarrased1:

oh uh I mean...what could go wrong? oh wait someone already said that...


----------



## Brazishorak (Nov 13, 2014)

You guys are weird af but I know it sucks but through a company its like 500$ cheaper each person haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Brazishorak said:


> *You guys are weird af *but I know it sucks but through a company its like 500$ cheaper each person haha


Kinda the point,… Imagine the weirdo's that could show up for an open public invite like that? Especially before you've been around long enough to get a feel for which of us are actually a little,…. Oh lets call it,.. _Off! _:laugh:
LoL!

:hairy: My offer for wine & liver still stands! …You bring the liver! (_Or Kidneys. Kidney pie is good too!_)  :embarrased1:


:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Um you can book a chip to Breck cheaper than Lifestylez. Lifestylez is such a joke when they come to town.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Every time I see a post like this I can't help but think of the movie Hostel!!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoopsy! Sorry!  :hairy:


Honestly you might be saving money here--instead of having to *rent* a hotel room for the bathtub and ice machine for your donation to the black market organ trade y'all can just get it done IN the snowbank under the anesthetic blanket of booze... Two birds, one stone!


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Bareback bottom here wanting to sign up for the gay gang bang in Breckenridge


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

PaulyMolitor said:


> Bareback bottom here wanting to sign up for the gay gang bang in Breckenridge


Finally moved on from Trannies?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't think Pauly is the kind of guy you can put in a box like that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Only if that box is in a closet.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I don't think *Pauly is the kind of guy you can put in a box like that*.





BurtonAvenger said:


> *Only if that box is in a closet.*


They call those guys "gimps" don't they?


----------



## Brazishorak (Nov 13, 2014)

How can I book a cheaper trip?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Research and the Internet go hand in hand.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

keywords on google "super 8, breckenridge, near a bar" maybe priceline, expedia? etc.?

You're in college and you can't find a cheap way to ride, party and sleep in Breck? The future is looking bleak

Isn't Lifestyles a condom brand (a cheap one at that)?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

2hellnbak said:


> keywords on google "super 8, breckenridge, near a bar" maybe priceline, expedia? etc.?
> 
> You're in college and you can't find a cheap way to ride, party and sleep in Breck? The future is looking bleak
> 
> Isn't Lifestyles a condom brand (a cheap one at that)?


Haha yeah, Student Health in college used to give out free Lifestyles by the bucket... people be like "I got strep" they be like "here's your brown paper sack of rubbers, quit drinking".


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

well this thread took a weird turn. just so you know, roofies are a good buzz until you pass out.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Still waiting for some swimsuit pics.......:deserted:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

nobody wants to see trannies


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh Pauly, we all love your antics.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hooray trannies!


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

SkullAndXbones said:


> nobody wants to see trannies


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

SkullAndXbones said:


> nobody wants to see trannies


Sweet ass is sweet ass............everybody likes surprises.


----------

